# Does anyone know these chicks?



## huntducksordietrying (Sep 21, 2007)

I was at the gas station the other day in Brigham City. In front of me in line was these two hot blonde gals. They were in full on waterfowl camo, waders, parka, hat, everything! :? I figured I was going to follow them out and see thier hubbies in the truck, but no. They were driving by them selves pulling a duck boat. :shock: :shock: I thought for sure I was dreaming. Has anyone else seen these girls? Do you know who they are? Props for them if they are really waterfowlers. Its a good thing Im married cause Im sure they would have a restraining order out on me.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

I think I have seen them around a few times too. I don't think they will need that restraining order since they have shotguns. :lol:


----------



## huntducksordietrying (Sep 21, 2007)

Good call on the self defense.


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

Does anyone know these chicks?


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

I saw their older brother and sisters the other morning. :lol:


----------



## Duurty1 (Sep 10, 2007)

NHS said:


> Does anyone know these chicks?


i ate there dad for dinner tonight


----------



## scattergunner (Sep 21, 2007)

Did they pose for Riverrat's avatar?


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice.... I was just going to say hope they don't show up as an avatar or something.... :shock:


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

Who the hell wears their waders in the gas station :lol: I bet they were nekkid under that  

Geeze, Might have to make the trip to Brigham city just to hang out at the gas station :wink: :lol:


----------



## humpyflyguy (Sep 10, 2007)

WHAT GAS STATION WERE YOU AT, AND WHAT DAY? MIGHT BE ABLE TO PATTERN THEM!!!!


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

humpyflyguy said:


> WHAT GAS STATION WERE YOU AT, AND WHAT DAY? MIGHT BE ABLE TO PATTERN THEM!!!!


Is there more than one in Brigham City?? :lol: Hmmm this is an interesting situation... somebody set up a trail cam behind the dumpster pointed at the pumps so we can get some pics of these elusive sirens.


----------

